# Peta



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

:--| Well, sitting around and watching it rain while watching the Fox network news channel and this guy from peta comes on. Just what I needed to cheer me up--right.Have you guys seen what they're up to now with the comic books targeted at the kids? Evidently, they are dressing up in fish costumes and passing out literature in the form of comic books telling kids to ask their fathers why they are murderers.One guy had the answer in a E-mail to the show.He has evidently told his children to kick the fish in the shins or fins . The guy also says that the Bible endorses fishing and for those who have an aversion to reading it, they need go no further than the 1st book. Or are they God now? These comic books are horrible.If these guys think they have picked a soft target in recreational fishermen they are not only stupid but grossly misinformed. They're barkin up the wrong tree in my case for sure! AND IN ANY CASE,LEAVE MY KIDS ALONE!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

*the comic strip you was talking about*

ya i have seen somthing like that on the today show,,, way i see it PETA has no place to stand and speaking of them pain in the ass people what ever happened to the 2 that was killing dogs and throwing them in dumpsters,,, and i bet a few more things they have done that havnt been caught on,, as of yet. People like that need to get a life ,, find a hobbie ,, something. This country was raise on hunting and fishing,, if it was for that we wouldnt be here.

American Tridations we all live by.

P eople
E veryone
T hinks "r"
A ssholes

here is the comic if anywanna wants to see this trash,, no this comic is just plan trash i tell ya call daddies killers of dogs and kitties but wait wasnt they the ones who was just caught doing it.

http://www.fishinghurts.com/pdfs/DaddyKillsAnimals.pdf


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Letter I Sent To P.e.t.a.*

First of all i will start off by saying certian things you do for animals is a great thing your doing,, but when you start attacking my children then we will have problems,,, if your wondering what im talking about, it is your lil Comic book your Daddy is a killer remeber the fishing one that you did,,, no fisherman i have ever known has acted that way and when you talk about the next thing we will kill is our dogs and cats, well didnt you guys already do that a few months ago and not only that threw them away like yesterdays garbage. There is a big difference and for you to send out something that disturbing to a child should be a crime. My children was raise and taught our AMERICAN TRADITIONS such as HUNTING & FISHING which is what made this great country what it is today,,, this is something that was done before you and will go on till the end of time. After youread this look around and see what shoes people are wearing, belts they have one or there wallets. things made of leather which is a Cow,, next time you sit at a tables and enjoy a nice dinner and what you are eating. Sometimes PETA goes to far and this time it has been pushed right over the edge, some of the things you do ruin peoples lives and yet most of them should be shut down but when you are messing with a childs mind something that is innocent its just like messing with the monkeys in testing labs which makes you no better than the people do these crimes. Im not much of a hunter but a fisherman i am and will be till the day i die as i will be burried with rod a reel in my casket. Now i will tell you if you try to hand my children one of these books they will kick you and kick you hard they will. I feel there is better ways to get your point across and this way is just plain offeneding and wrong. 

sincerly,
Brandon A. O'Berry


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank you for those words and amen!


----------



## ncryptd (Nov 22, 2005)

Please
Eat
The
Animals


Bunch of punks - They can go and swipe dogs from a shelter under the guise of "finding them nice homes" only to end up euthanizing them in a van...so how could that be any better than something that we all enjoy such as bowing up on that 36" striper?? Grrrrr


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

put a $20 on a line and cast it at them...i bet they would bite...anyone know where they are schooling?...ever go by their office?...full of high dollar SUVs, beamers, etc...if they lived what they preached, they would ALL ride bikes...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I saw that "interview" and was very disappointed. They should have laughed him off the set!

He quoted "facts" with no basis! He said he "knew of a young man who had lost his abilities due to eating fish twice a day" and was saying that this proves eating fish rots the brain! It really disappointed me that he wasn't called to task on his BS. I've never met/heard/read ANYthing from PETA people that isn't the result of "muddleheadedness" and am embarrassed as hell that they are headquartered in my hometown.

Oh, well - we all hate the turds, let's move on.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

For the love of God, please ignore these idiots. Attention is like air to Ingrid Newkirk and her pale, malnourished little brownshirts.

They will evaporate the day that your average person says, "PETA? Isn't that a kind of pocket bread?"


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Link didn't work.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry Rory. Posted it without checking. I removed it from my post.


----------



## aquaholic (Nov 23, 2005)

*Lol*

I love how the "mad father" looks like some psycho killer - man what a low they have resorted to!!

At the end of the "pdf" they say keep the kitties and doggies away from "mad dad" or else they're next. Oh man. What horror! All fishermen are pet murderers too!! 

Ahhh!!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

sand flea said:


> For the love of God, please ignore these idiots. Attention is like air to Ingrid Newkirk and her pale, malnourished little brownshirts.
> 
> They will evaporate the day that your average person says, "PETA? Isn't that a kind of pocket bread?"


WELL SAID!! We are all fortunate in that these people have joined together and named themselves (Peta member). They introduce themselves by that name and you automatically know that they are morons. Bingo! You know that no one is listening to them, so why should you?
We all are aware that when you meet a moron (Peta member) that sympathy is a natural reaction to such a pathetic misdirected individual. Just thank all that is sacred that you were not born to be one. CAN I HEAR AN AMEN?


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

Amen to that too. Guess I was just stressed from a lack of fishing this week. I'll take care of that tomorrow.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

I will agree Amen,, the only thing that gets me is that they are placeing this trash infront of not only my children but everyone elses. that is what is wrong and the way they are placing it to them.

here ya go check this link out

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just train your kids well and no worries,, my daughter carried her target she was shooting to school for show and tell,,, so how do ya think that went over  her teacher sent me a note home from school asking me to tell my daughter not to talk about her wanting to shoot animals when I carry her hunting soon, my reply was "Atleast she isnt wanting to shoot other kids like most"
Ya got to love Daddys little girl


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

alright I will throw my $.02 in also. I was a vegetarian for quite some time (not vegan/ still ate fish, seafood) but I don't get down with the way PETA runs there program. There is no way to stop meat consumption unless the people in the country decide they don't want meat. Yall know its all about supply and demand. If everyone wanted veggie sausage and no pork I bet Jimmy Dean would start selling it. So they are trying to change the mind set of the younger people b/c generation X. and baby boomers arent going to give up their meat. My thing is let the parents decide what is right..don't give a pamplet to a little child. I've seen it at the circus..PETA guy give pamplet to little girl..little girl start to cry..dad runs over and beats the crap out of PETA guy. Now everyone is turned of to your idea including that little child. I definately don't agree with their idea of not fishing but I do support fish conservation in my own way by not fishing every year b/c I do often eat what I catch. Just sharing my views on the subject.


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

If you want to see fish in an aquarium, or just observe their beauty in your pond ,or watch as they attack other fish in the wild ,or catch them and release them ,or catch and eat them it is all ok with me. I have no right on any moral basis known to man to interfere with you unless your actions are detrimental in some way to me or to society at large, and this has been proven---not
made up--by the person doing the complaining. We as fishermen probably love these unique animals more than any other group because we need them to sustain our pursuit of happiness.
This is a basic constitutional right and a birthright as an American as is anyone else's right to disagree and disapprove of the actions we find enjoyable. However, when there is overt
malicous action to block me in my legal rights, I
will speak up. Fishermen and hunters not only support conservation, they started it.
Suppose we suddenly declared carrots have feelings and are equal to humans and went out and accosted people coming out of the grocery store with canned goods,threw carrot juice on them and screamed carrot murderer at them and claimed that we had a device that could detect the carrots screaming? Sure it's far- fetched until some in our government take notice and start making laws to restrict us. Think about it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

http://ds1.thatvideosite.com/downlo...and_teller_bull****_peta.wmv&filesize=9523238

nice little bit about PETA, along with that psycho Ingrid and her goons. 

anyone wanna go drown spot heads in front of the HQ? i was thinking of gutting and bleeding the first legal fish with with my bare hands. maybe throw the carcass in the LEATHER seats on one of those beamers. there's a little shock tactic for them.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, what was THIS all about? Maybe we should make a comic book to distribute to the children of PETA members that THEIR parent's DO murder cats and dogs?


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm an American, so I believe that PETA has a right to say what they want. Now with that said
I wouldn't want them having unapproved access to my child's mind via a flyer, hand out or any other means. They have a right to state what they feels is right, BUT they don't have a right to say what science has proven to be false. Fish don't have sensitive nerve endings around their mouths and catching them does not put them in great pain, they can say what they want, but I pity the fool who tries to get between me and the water. 

They should endorse spaying like that old fart on Price is right.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> Well, what was THIS all about? Maybe we should make a comic book to distribute to the children of PETA members that THEIR parent's DO murder cats and dogs?


hell if someone could do the drawing i will help with the writing and printing and I will will pass it out on the street right in front of there f ing HQ and mail it to all there associates family's.

I say lets do it. basturds telling my kids that i am a murderer


----------



## StephenVa (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone else ashamed peta's based outta Norfolk, Virginia? Next time I take a trip to Va Beach or OBX I'm going to stop by their headquarters and show'em what I caught.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

StephenVa said:


> Anyone else ashamed peta's based outta Norfolk, Virginia? Next time I take a trip to Va Beach or OBX I'm going to stop by their headquarters and show'em what I caught.


Nawww man,, its a great location when you need some where to drop off whats left over after ya clean your deer or fish :--| and they are so friendly, they always seem to jump up and down and wave when I stop by the relieve myself in thier parking lot ,,, seem like a great bunch of folks


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> Well, what was THIS all about? Maybe we should make a comic book to distribute to the children of PETA members that THEIR parent's DO murder cats and dogs?


 How ironic that PETA equates those who kill animals as NAZIs. You do know that the most famous vegetarian of all time was none other than Adolf Hitler!


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me if these idiots are lettin go non native species i.e. snakeheads, gobies, etc into our waters just to try to mess up fishin I say post their address on every fishing and hunting site you can so as many of us as possible can send them our thoughts


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i hear they all walk to work to cut down polution... they only eat what does not grow(carrots scream when you pull them up)...and wear nothing organic based(plastics come from oil, oil from plants, ie:they must be naked 24/7)...WHERE ARE THEY?...i'm just sick of their crap...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

a guy that fishes with me sometimes told me that several years ago a peta boat came by the end of the cbbt pier dragging long chains and they snagged up all the cobia fishermans lines...also said the boat got a bunch of extra 8 oz that dropped outta the sky...lol...


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

They are targeting our children with this trash. The only way to beat them is take the kids fishing and hunting as often as possible. As soon as my boy is out of diapers I'm going to take him fishing for bluegills or something else that he can catch a lot of. 
I invited my neibor to go shooting with me two weeks ago and told him he could bring his eleven year old daughters with to learn how to shoot. 
This is the way we will win this battle.


----------

